# raising my gpa



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope by the end of the semester my gpa is a 3.9!!!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Me too. Good luck!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Dude. That is not a goal, that is a wish!


Let's nail down some specifics here so that you can get the ball rooollllinnnngg.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a 3.8 gpa right now. If i get all A's i figure my gpa will go to 3.9.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I join you in that goal. As of now I have a 3.844. I need all A's this semester.


----------

